# Off to the Auckland Royal Easter Show today....



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

...to show my first Alpaca. 

Very excited 

The show's on all Easter weekend at the ASB Showgrounds, Greenlane. It's going to be a great day out!


----------

